# Diver and coffee



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Wilson Watch Works 2K prototype and Gevalia Dark Gold Roast....yummy.
Show me yours 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome coffee mug and nice watch too......


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

onrypt said:


> Wilson Watch Works 2K prototype and Gevalia Dark Gold Roast....yummy.
> Show me yours
> Happy Sunday!


Never drink the stuff. Tea is my brew of choice (typical English) But I just love your mug.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Best mug ever!!

I want one!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited and my Star Trek coffee cup full of Heritage Coffee ( local brand ) French Roast.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh you said Diver..mmm??


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Taken just now


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Sector Swiss 300 and a nice cup of java.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

taking a coffee break


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks like you've got one fierce combination there!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I couldn't find a mug to even remotely rival that of the OP's. But I did enjoy a mighty fine cup of just-ground Panama Boquete while rifling through my watch case today. |>


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I've never had coffee before. The last time I had tea was for a tea party in kindergarden. This is what I was drinking today:









A nice tall glass of chocolate milk.

edit: Looking at what I posted, I realized that I didn't forward the date all the way. Stopped a day short.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

It's two hours before bed. Decaf. I almost did diver in coffee.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Just some Starbucks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

^ why not Stumptown?


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Nokie said:


> Awesome coffee mug and nice watch too......


Thanks Nokie,
I have Craig Ferguson to thank for the mug.
He used to drink out of one on his Late, Late Show and I had to get one 
Best,
Chris


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

pdsf said:


> ^ why not Stumptown?


Stumptown is not on my way to the office.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Giggo said:


> Stumptown is not on my way to the office.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Okay, good reason.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

View attachment 3147810


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

now we talk! this is the real coffee for me



seikomatic said:


> View attachment 3147810


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Love the snake mug too I want one


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

My tactico TC3.3 with a fresh cup of Java coffee


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I love the smell of freshly brewing coffee,even the way the beans smell in the coffee isle at the market but can't stand the taste!I find a cold shower gets me going just as well.A coffee diver is however next on my want list.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

With my best mug!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> taking a coffee break


Nice Sazabi.

I wish I had seen this as I brew the good stuff at home on the weekend (fair trade, organic coffee freshly ground in a burr grinder and brewed in a Grosche coffee press) but here's my AD BS100 with a cup of Green Mountain Dark Magic k-cup.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Vostok Neptune and Mountain View Estates Bolivia coffee


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Black on black


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

One of the easiest. Cheapest and best way to make a cup of coffee. Aeropress!

Oh its charcoal blend japanese coffee. Brother brought some from his recent trip. Its really good. Full body but not acidic at all


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 3147810


The best coffe machine ever made!

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

p3l3r said:


> One of the easiest. Cheapest and best way to make a cup of coffee. Aeropress!


I also use the Aeropress and the Hario grinder! Great combo that makes great coffee


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

Time for some overprice below average coffee. Starsucks.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

luckily enough the watch is much above average 



p3l3r said:


> Time for some overprice below average coffee. Starsucks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Cup of brew with Sharkie.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue sheep in suspenders )


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Vostok Neptune and Mountain View Estates Bolivia coffee


Karma, you and I would get along just fine&#8230;..
Up the Irons!
Chris


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh Canada!


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

AD BS500 and freshly roasted beans (I'm a home roaster).


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Love that watch (Panarai)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nespresso and O1vr....


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Source...


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Cappuccino Time


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Trusty old 6309. One of my favorites.

Rick


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

my kinda thread :-D









my new eco prime 151


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely Mug.
Cheers to Pink Floyd





masterdelgado said:


> Regards
> Gustavo


----------



## Gerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice watch and the mug looks familiar. Wasn't that the mug from Late Night with Craig Ferguson?


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

prime time for coffee... and cake! :-D


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

loooks great
!


Jerry P said:


> Cup of brew with Sharkie.
> 
> View attachment 3163442


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Used this photo several times in other threads, but here is my EZM 1 with a cup of what is undoubtedly some Kona Hazelnut....mmmm hazelnut....


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Orient Black Ray, Folger and a Casio MVD 106


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting mug and interesting watch, I like it!!



longstride said:


> View attachment 3533922


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 'Deep Dive' 1982/3


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Does this pic count? I had to set my coffee down to take it.


Lastly, not a diver but I enjoy this pic:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Different Wilson, different coffee and different mug.
Enjoy your Sunday.
Enjoying mine with a Ti Wilson OcTiPus, Dunkin' French Roast and fresh berries


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Afternoon Coffee Break...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

007 Tuna and the ubiquitous Starbuck's...


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Started out the day with Don Mayo (Costa Rica) coffee a wonderful gift courtesy of my beautiful novia! Then with with pancakes homemade with Nova Scotia Blueberries
and Quebec Maple syrup! Followed up with a small cappuccino...espresso by Lavazza. Oh and my Certina as well. Truly an international breakfast and coffee.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mikeman said:


> Started out the day with Don Mayo (Costa Rica) coffee a wonderful gift courtesy of my beautiful novia! Then with with pancakes homemade with Nova Scotia Blueberries
> and Quebec Maple syrup! Followed up with a small cappuccino...espresso by Lavazza. Oh and my Certina as well. Truly an international breakfast and coffee.
> 
> View attachment 3780354
> ...


I want your pancakes


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Open invite to you brother. They are good!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

prime espresso :-D


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium subby.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

There was coffee in that mug... didn't hang around long enough for the photo!! ;-)


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Vader loves rotation... ;-)


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

No better diver for a coffee pic than the 20 Atmos Heritage. Shades of brown all around in this pic. The bezel, brown rim on my Villeroy and Boch 60's vintage porcelain, and of course the crema on my flat white. Made right at home.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice watch ..... and good crèma


----------



## Alaska (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## JanRemi (Oct 16, 2007)

Mighty Certina DS3 Reissue and Mumi 


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Breakfast Diner" Coffee....









(Yesterday Morning Belated Pic)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Afternoon espresso time:


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

morning exercise machine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

It may not be a diver, but with a simple cup of "Joe"...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sexy Sheep in Suspenders....her name's not 'Baaaaabaaaaraa' by any chance?


bigclive2011 said:


> Titanium subby.
> 
> View attachment 3800618


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ascaso Dream Machine and some viable options for the day. Fellow Canadians that Brulerie Des Monts Tanzanian Peaberry in medium-dark is beyond incredible!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Ascaso Dream Machine and some viable options for the day. Fellow Canadians that Brulerie Des Monts Tanzanian Peaberry in medium-dark is beyond incredible!
> 
> View attachment 3890770


good idea to pre-warm your watch before wearing!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mephisto said:


> good idea to pre-warm your watch before wearing!


Absolutely! The tray on the top is actually designed to pre-warm espresso cups.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New Helson and Nespresso...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am liking that carbon dial.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

6309 & the "Green Cup" today!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

009 & the "Red Cup" today!


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger and my bestest mug.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Matog said:


>


That mug is absolutely classic, beautiful!
Chris


----------



## Jensen92 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Bakkie-Koffie (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Speedtimer


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6000 Proof/Proof/Notched (Jan 1970).


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakkie-Koffie said:


> View attachment 3922770


Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nice mug&#8230;.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

after-dinner cortado/gibraltar


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sunday morning coffee


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Enjoying a cuppa coffee


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Mother's Day Brunch"
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Fiancé: I'm making some Cafe Latte, do you want a cup??
Me: waaaitt!! :rodekaart,....I gotta take a Pic!!!

















(Note to self: Need to cut-down on the caffeine)


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

It's do or die for the Flames tonight. Here's hoping!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Spartan in GA?



D6AMIA6N said:


> View attachment 3924130


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RussMurray said:


> It's do or die for the Flames tonight. Here's hoping!
> View attachment 3938586


They did great, Russ. Lots to be proud of. They just need a little more patina to compete with experienced teams like the Ducks. |>


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

Helson SD42 with a local bourbon chocolate roast


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Blumonday" ...and Starbucks Pikes Place
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance and Panama Boquette today.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> They did great, Russ. Lots to be proud of. They just need a little more patina to compete with experienced teams like the Ducks. |>


They sure do and like the Senators, no one expected to even make the playoffs. Both cities have something to build on. I may have to get my old gear out and help the Canadiens! (plenty of patina & pounds since this was taken)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RussMurray said:


> They sure do and like the Senators, no one expected to even make the playoffs. Both cities have something to build on. I may have to get my old gear out and help the Canadiens! (plenty of patina & pounds since this was taken)
> View attachment 3949234


Habs?? Now you're talking! |>

I'll have a special coffee mug and diver shot in their honour for tomorrow's big game.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

You know it!

GO GREEN!



GoBuffs11 said:


> Spartan in GA?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Habs?? Now you're talking! |>
> 
> I'll have a special coffee mug and diver shot in their honour for tomorrow's big game.


In light of last night's game & the Flames loss on Sunday I figured this shot was appropriate.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RussMurray said:


> In light of last night's game & the Flames loss on Sunday I figured this shot was appropriate.
> View attachment 3971810


Larson is the best! Next year, Russ. |>


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Classic dive style today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SEIKO 7002-700A (Nov 1992)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


----------



## RAMiller (Jun 29, 2014)

Always look a little rough in the morning before that first cup . .


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4022242


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

RAMiller said:


> Always look a little rough in the morning before that first cup . .


Man, that's... SCARY !!!!!


----------



## RAMiller (Jun 29, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Man, that's... SCARY !!!!!


Yup, I know LOL . . . You should see my wife!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

RAMiller said:


> Yup, I know LOL . . . You should see my wife!
> 
> View attachment 4023098


ROFL


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

Picked up some Einstein's Vanilla Hazelnut on the way into work this morning. Got the Deep Blue back on the bracelet. For some reason, Illinois decided it was winter again.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

My blue Jenny with an almost matching Nespresso pod.


----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some very fresh Tanzanian Peaberry and a bluesy new addition.


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Coffee ranger and the mermaid


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

http://s28.postimg.org/f2oxqxfzh/image.jpg


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes 1Tausend and freshly brewed Guatamalan Antigua in prep for a long Webex meeting from home. Oh darn, yet another date change needed.


----------



## CowboyMac (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Watch with coffee, my roaster, and a wide shot of the roaster, for curiousity sake.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice! I need a roaster and some green beans.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Nice! I need a roaster and some green beans.


Be prepared to sell your watches, wait 4 months, and piss off your wife!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

poison said:


> Be prepared to sell your watches, wait 4 months, and piss off your wife!


Business as usual, in other words. |>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I suppose, yes. If you'reserious about wanting to roast, hit me up, I have all kinds of ideas.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, nice roaster! My coretto home roaster looks just pathetic by comparison. Lol. Though it turns our fantastic coffee.  Hmm, I've obviously been a serious slacker not posting on this thread. I'll fix that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

poison said:


> I suppose, yes. If you'reserious about wanting to roast, hit me up, I have all kinds of ideas.


That's very kind. I will let you know if I manage to land a roaster.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> That's very kind. I will let you know if I manage to land a roaster.


That's what I'm saying: tell me your budget, and I'll point you toward options you may not know exist. I apprenticed on a 12kg Diedrich, but after bought a bbq roaster setup for $500, and roasted over 10k batches on it. THat coffee was in the goodie bags at the Academy Awards, so you know it was good. THere are other budget options.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

poison said:


> That's what I'm saying: tell me your budget, and I'll point you toward options you may not know exist. I apprenticed on a 12kg Diedrich, but after bought a bbq roaster setup for $500, and roasted over 10k batches on it. THat coffee was in the goodie bags at the Academy Awards, so you know it was good. THere are other budget options.


How much for a decent "starter" unit? The 007 or Monster of the coffee roasting world, as it were.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> How much for a decent "starter" unit? The 007 or Monster of the coffee roasting world, as it were.


Well, you can start with a whirly pop popcorn popper on the stove, or a heat gun and ss dog bowl. But those are hard to get consistently right. A Behmor is under $400, and it's good; a Hottop is like $1200, and a Quest M3 is $1400 (and that's already professional grade stuff).

If you want a real, commercial style roaster, there's the Huky 500 for $1300 shipped. But you'll really want to learn to roast manually, and well, for that one.

Huky 500 Roaster â€" The People's Roast

So: Behmor for clean, easy use > BBQ for best roast at lowest price (but must be used outdoors, holy smoke) > Huky for best experience and end result.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

poison said:


> Well, you can start with a whirly pop popcorn popper on the stove, or a heat gun and ss dog bowl. But those are hard to get consistently right. A Behmor is under $400, and it's good; a Hottop is like $1200, and a Quest M3 is $1400 (and that's already professional grade stuff).
> 
> If you want a real, commercial style roaster, there's the Huky 500 for $1300 shipped. But you'll really want to learn to roast manually, and well, for that one.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for this. I am going to give the Behmor a good look for a start. Then convince my wife that the additional loss of counter space will be well worth it. Considered the Behmor coffee machine at one point, but went with the new Bonavita instead.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for this. I am going to give the Behmor a good look for a start. Then convince my wife that the additional loss of counter space will be well worth it. Considered the Behmor coffee machine at one point, but went with the new Bonavita instead.


Sure! Sweet Marias carries them  Good call on the Bonavita. THe Behmor is too complicated, no need for that. Bonavita rocks! Have a grinder? if not, encore!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

poison said:


> Sure! Sweet Marias carries them  Good call on the Bonavita. THe Behmor is too complicated, no need for that. Bonavita rocks! Have a grinder? if not, encore!


Have been using a Capresso Infinity grinder for a couple of years. Nothing elite, but certainly does a pretty good job. Just moved "up" from the Bonavita 1800 to the new 1900 model. Liked the first one, love the new model even more.

Thing with that Behmor roaster is that I could tell my wife it is a shiny new toaster oven. Everything would be great until she tried to heat up a Pogo for my son in it. :rodekaart


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

here we go


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning!


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

steam bath


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Breaking the rules as I don't own a diver yet. (Gasp!)

Enjoying a cup of freshly home roasted Guatemalan, brewed through my aeropress. Perfect.

Best,
C.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

It's coffee time


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Coffee in vodka counts too, right? :-!


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Not the best coffee in the world, but hey, it is coffee


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

This afternoon's work.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Wilson Ti Diver, Peet's Dark and my bro-in-laws Jura. 
Enjoying a nice cool Morning in Dallas.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Fresh roasted and ground Java Gunung Wayang this morning.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The roaster.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

That's a ridiculously beautiful roaster! Looks like a piece of art. What's the capacity?

Speaking of roasters, I'm out of coffee. Need to roast today...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

charliekilo98 said:


> That's a ridiculously beautiful roaster! Looks like a piece of art. What's the capacity?
> 
> Speaking of roasters, I'm out of coffee. Need to roast today...


Thank you! It's 6lb/batch, but I don't go over 5. I had the option to get a custom color, there are over 2000 to choose from, and steel or brass accents, but I wasn't about to add to the cost of the damn thing at the time. Wish I had now, even though I do love the color as is.

Whatchu gonna roast?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I had a half lb of Sweet Maria's Kenya Kirinyaga AB left, and wanted something a little brighter than my usual Central/South Americans this week. Roasted just shy of second crack. 

It's really nice as is. No reason to second guess colors. Leave that for watch shopping.

Best,
C.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

charliekilo98 said:


> I had a half lb of Sweet Maria's Kenya Kirinyaga AB left, and wanted something a little brighter than my usual Central/South Americans this week. Roasted just shy of second crack.
> 
> It's really nice as is. No reason to second guess colors. Leave that for watch shopping.
> 
> ...


Oh, the kirinyaga is great. What are you roasting on?

Yeah, I'm not sweating the color at all. When it's time for the 25lb roaster I'll choose the color upgrade.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Jensen92 said:


> View attachment 3919394


perfect.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

this thread reminds me of this:
gallery - Coffee N' Clothes


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

black and intense


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Quad espresso at peets with vegan muffin and reflective glare. 

I'm working 14hr days at my day job, roasting after. I'm tired.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice! That should get you going.

I roast on a modified bread machine with a thermocouple and variable temp heat gun. Inelegant for sure, but at minimal cost it's capable of 1lb roasts with a ton of control to experiment with roast profiles.

I've completely spoiled my brother last time he visited, and now send him monthly care packages of vacuum sealed coffee...

Best,
C.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

5th of the day!!









Coffee not the watch!!

Although must be due a change soon.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

charliekilo98 said:


> Nice! That should get you going.
> 
> I roast on a modified bread machine with a thermocouple and variable temp heat gun. Inelegant for sure, but at minimal cost it's capable of 1lb roasts with a ton of control to experiment with roast profiles.
> 
> ...


Nice, good job! I like that setup better than a popcorn popper....


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## IamCanadian10 (Apr 10, 2015)

Afternoon espresso


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

cajun1970 said:


>





IamCanadian10 said:


> Afternoon espresso
> 
> View attachment 4478178


Those Tudors are real lookers!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Morning start


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 and Coffee at Sydney Airport...


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

Evening double Espresso and Sumo.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

At Starbucks I swear


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Enjoying some Barista this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadDane (Jun 10, 2015)

Enjoying some morning coffee


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)

It's too warm out for hot coffee.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Second cup of home roasted Guatemalan, and my new diver. 










-C.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Coffee and diver watch - have been thinking for a long time on how to shoot this. This is absolutely the most difficult to compose shoot.


----------



## samgab (Jun 26, 2015)

Watch: Steinhart Ocean One Premium blue.
Coffee: Roasted Addiqtion; "by the hit, by the gram, and by the kilo".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I had just finished a cup of delicious espresso (from a nice Kenyan roast), while wearing a diver, when I re-stumbled on the thread


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Weekend choice of watch. Yellow Citizen NY0040-25 on blue/yellow nato. Coffee and mug the same every day. And I need to do it myself now :-( . Oil price went down so I have no secretary any more  .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Second coffee of the morning!!

And second watch as well )


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Squale 20 atmos Classic.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tropik SS and a pound of Mexican I just finished roasting. 

-C.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

snack to start off the night shift


----------



## samgab (Jun 26, 2015)

Lovely little midday Friday cup of Joe, along with my surprisingly good Alpha GMT "Pepsi", on a navy and red NATO:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 and Coffee in Hawaii.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Got this Blue Ray on Friday morning, and had a coffee with it after replacing the rubber band to with a Seiko skx007 jubilee bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ehutch01 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay with a cup of Long Black Coffee and a packet of TimTam.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Submariner (114060) with a cup of Long Black Coffee and a packet of TimTam.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

A cheeky midweek day off coffee


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## AlexKyo (Jul 22, 2015)

ice coffee come with brass mug


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ORIENT POSEIDON and coffee COLUMBIA


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Moka pot for me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hot coffee came with a Brass Watch )


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

sherfield2002 said:


> Moka pot for me


Mmmm Cafe Cubano.


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Mmmm Cafe Cubano.


Sadly, I haven't made any Cafe Cubano. I typically don't add sugar to my coffee/espresso. I've heard it's tasty though, so I may try it soon.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And One for the Road...
*


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

First PSL of the season!


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

Not strictly a diver, but definitely a coffee .









Ah, can't seem to rotate it?? (Lucky I didn't spill any!!)


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Morning!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Afternoon Tea


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tudor and Nespresso


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

A quick instant coffee alittle too quick as drank it before photo lol


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Subconsciously must be having a Dublin day today 
coffee in mug this time


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

just seeing if i can sneak this non-diver in here :think:


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll overlook that slight detail, being that's a gorgeous 356 and some fantastic latte art. 

I don't see the 356 as often as the 103 here. Very nice.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Underway home. Istanbul airport latte and Monster


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely shot.



mephisto said:


>


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Coffee! One of my other favorite things! Not a great photo but this is my Ocean One the day I got it...appropriately posing with a Jura coffee maker.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Black bay and Nespresso ..


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Fjallrav said:


> Coffee! One of my other favorite things! Not a great photo but this is my Ocean One the day I got it...appropriately posing with a Jura coffee maker.


My brother in law has a Jura. Love it!
The watch is nice too 
Chris


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

from a few years ago.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

Best Thread ever! Lol! The coffee mug diversity as cool as the divers....


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

No mugs here! My wife was having a cup at home and I took the opportunity... ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Normally said when I wear my Graham Chronofighter )


----------



## mnp2597 (Jun 27, 2015)

Love that mug....watch is ok


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Poseidon & Kopi-O =)


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice pot of Java and Santos with SMP


----------



## JanRemi (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

having my breakfast now, have a great day guys!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mnp2597 said:


> Love that mug....watch is ok


Came with the watch!!

)


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

Americano Time!


----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

Seaman while enjoying a Cappuccino after work today


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Maranez on Miltat Grezzos and this morning's coffee. The mug was a gift... But no happy ending for me to my insane quest. Already contemplating a Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor384 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sbbn015 on Bonetto Cinturini 317


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

For once the decision to pick a watch for the day is easier than the coffee to have..hmm??:-s:-!
















My love for coffee rivals my love for watches, Gracias Costa Rica!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my 009 w/ my Morning latte from my trusty Nespresso machine...god I love that thing.... before i drank drip coffee my wife made..and I love my wife but man the coffee she makes is TERRIBLE...oh well.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Value diver + midday cuppa


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Close...it's actually a spiced caramel apple cider something or other.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RC TAC with a cup of Angry Rhino from Updykes in North Kingstown, R.I. 1st cup is an AM group tightener. After that, no promises.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kalmar 2 on an isofrane with a cup of Colombian,...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 980.023 on leather...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Bloody dangerous combination...!


dantan said:


> Rolex Submariner (114060) with a cup of Long Black Coffee and a packet of TimTam.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cannot open a packet of Tim Tams, and not devour and finish all of them!



longstride said:


> Bloody dangerous combination...!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn EZM1 on foliage green NATO.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 at Bo's coffee Cebu.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

nothing special. the old standards.

[]


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Whatever they brewed up in the pot and my Seiko Turtle.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Morning


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 and "It's Only Rock 'n' Roll"....Good Morning!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Freshly ground Arabica beans from Thailand with Sub


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cuban Crystal Mountain and Hexa Osprey today. Life is good!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Citizen Cappuccino !!

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk. Waiter, another Mai Tai, please... when you get a chance.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Saturday coffee









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Took 'The Boss' to work with me today for a change


----------



## carlemj (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

carlemj said:


> View attachment 7301746


Death Wish Coffee brofist!
(I don't have an Oris yet though...)


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Always got time for Tim Horton's!


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Seiko skx007 taking a rest on my coffee mug.









Skickat från min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Wet Monday

View attachment 7344850


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

Good morning Diver Forum friends!








[/URL]IMG_0489 by Angry8cientist, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Pret A Manger, Cavendish Square, just behind Oxford Street, London W1. Morning Coffee.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Just paid 5€ for the WORST cappuccino of my life but i have my trusty shield against bad taste


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Zweig said:


> Just paid 5&#128; for the WORST cappuccino of my life but i have my trusty shield against bad taste


I presume you smashed the offending beverage and coffee mug with your watch?


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dont worry: its decaf. 








Bluebeard Coffee Roasters, Tacoma.

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Kansas said:


> I presume you smashed the offending beverage and coffee mug with your watch?


No. I smashed my head. I live in a place where quality service is perceived as modern "slavery". You say "call the manager" and they laugh at your face.
34 years, i got used to it...


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Zilla and some "Punsiher" coffee


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Morning latte 









Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MM with my other hobby


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> taking a coffee break


Hail Zeon! Nice paint job on the Sazabi. Well done.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Go Big Or Go Home.









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

just made myself a Latte


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, if your dive watch ain't IN the coffee, it don't count for much.... Just sayin!


---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)

Turtle


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and Malawi AA Mzuzu


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Breakfast Blend.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Good morning from Chicago - Pepsi and coffee...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bought the cup in Chicago and drove it back to Michigan...


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's my newly acquired Borealis Seahawk...  sorry but I drank the coffee already









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)

Second cup.... Trader Joe's espresso roast whole bean and DeLonghi Magnifica. Not my best mug, but what I was using at the time.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_I got a New Watch!








_


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotta love a 6306!



jovani said:


> SEIKO 6306-7001 and Malawi AA Mzuzu


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 and a very ordinary cup of hotel coffee.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Jovani, try this link...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/show-your-6306-700xs-here-original-turtle-3414770.html

Longstride.



jovani said:


> SEIKO 6306-7001 and Malawi AA Mzuzu


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

colombian coffee


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

soy latte


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

New Mido OSC V and Mexican Zaphiro Dark roast


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Decadence anyone? LOL. This is an old ish pic, but there is coffee


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Two of my favorite things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Starbucks "Pikes Place"*


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Drinking it black today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My trusty Bears coffee cup.....About as close as I fear we will get to the words "Bears" and "cup" in the same sentence.....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Orange Monster and Pret coffee


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I posted this shot of my Unimatic and my latte in a coffee and watches thread, but it is more at home here...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My favourite coffee, away from my home made brew and my favourite-at-the-moment diver enjoying the late winter sun in Queensland. We had our day of winter. All done now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Two of my favorite things.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Like clockwork, coffee in the AM and the tea begins at around 10AM.*_


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

Coooooool MAn !!!!


chriscentro said:


> taking a coffee break


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

mchotdogtw said:


> Coooooool MAn !!!!


I agree. That sazabi pic never gets old. It's probably my favorite pic on this site.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO Manus at Sparks Cafe in Dublin. The coffee alone is worth the flight to Ireland.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Black watch, black coffee


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I love them both.
Bronze Armida A-1's are the bomb-diggity if you were ever on the fence about getting one


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

PO & Doi Chaang coffee.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thinking the colour of the coffee matches good to the bronze diver


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster and French pressed coffee.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Desk diving and hotel room coffee...


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

MainePorsche said:


> ICERC Gulfmaster and French pressed coffee.


ROCKING mug mate! Love it!










OVM1 with badly encrusted mug that - nonetheless - sounds the Dutch national anthem when lifted. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Got in the mail yesterday new bags of Black Rifle Coffee and besides having the best coffee anywhere they have best You Tube videos.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> View attachment 12665073


I LOVE your coffee mug! May U ask where you got it?


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I LOVE your coffee mug! May U ask where you got it?


We were driving from Orlando to Miami and we stopped at Cracker Barrel to have lunch and my wife always has to wander there store and found this cup knowing I would love it.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My annual post-Thanksgiving breakfast w my Unimatic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Sticking with Warm Orange in Cold Seattle.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Morning coffee....


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My favorite coffe cup.
Kids gave me this for Father’s Day 14 years ago.


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

From a couple weeks ago, a cafe miel and Manchester Watch Works no4.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Impoverished said:


> From a couple weeks ago, a cafe miel and Manchester Watch Works no4.


I'll take one of each.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Pressed French Roast with cinnamon and a Navy Frogman...


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

MainePorsche said:


> Pressed French Roast with cinnamon and a Navy Frogman...


Now that is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

pigmode said:


> I'll take one of each.


I can recommend both to be worth your while.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 aka "SLAsh" and a mug of instant coffee...


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Great watch....best coffee

Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Slow Sunday coffee time


----------



## Shawn_ADA (Feb 7, 2010)

007 and Invader Coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

A few of my favorite things

View attachment 12873937


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sharksmile said:


> A few of my favorite things
> 
> View attachment 12873937


Nice, I have the same Godzilla and he's posed with some of my watches too.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> Nice, I have the same Godzilla and he's posed with some of my watches too.


Upcoming "*Show us your Godzilla and Watches*" thread?


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Duet of London ceramics; found materials









(The coffee had by this point already been drunk during a long phone call on the office deck)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sharksmile said:


> Upcoming "*Show us your Godzilla and Watches*" thread?


I could post a lot in there. I still have my 1977 Shogun Warriors Godzilla from when I was 3.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharksmile said:


> Upcoming "*Show us your Godzilla and Watches*" thread?


Can do :-d










Good morning...


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)

squale ceramica


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ?


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Morning coffee with my favourite watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Transocean and Hawaiian Kona Gold


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome Mug



KarmaToBurn said:


> Can do :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My favorite espresso blend. And watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Starbucks Veranda, (3) Truvia, Half&Half, & a Maranez Karon









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Finally got my watch back yesterday. Full service and a dome sapphire, looking and running great.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

2 Weeks Later: same Coffee, same Cup, same Watch, different Strap


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hand pour from blue bottle beans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning all from the sunny UK!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow is that the Hammerhead?



Dan_the_diver said:


> Morning all from the sunny UK!


----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)

xherion said:


> Wow is that the Hammerhead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just purchased this weekend - really pleased with it!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRP777 on ToxicNATO and morning coffee


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect and Flat White with our own special blend


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Some kicking horse and my 031.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

We almost got turtle page.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just had some.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chunky diver...chunky tamper.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not the greatest coffee in the world, but coffee nevertheless 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I like "8 O'clock" coffee. Sometimes really good stuff is affordable.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

fish70 said:


> I like "8 O'clock" coffee. Sometimes really good stuff is affordable.


That's the go-to brand in our house. It's just right down the middle good.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread has the best divers and best photos.

I mean it.

Good work all.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Morning is back again... man, that's twice in three days!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Morning is back again... man, that's twice in three days!


I like that mug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> I like that mug.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a stumptown mug.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

double post. annoying.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo and Coffee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still the Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Gonna sneak this in here since it's a 200m watch...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC033


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Loving all the divers and coffee pictures. Sorry to derail thread, but I'm curious what watch this is? :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Late check-in:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SBDC049


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko and Starbucks


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mc'Ds...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BRCC...Love it!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Blobfish with Vanilla-Cinnamon cold brew:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

You know you married the right woman when she wants to take a photo of you at the coffee shop and gets you to cooperate by saying straighten out your watch for your watch friends.  We were celebrating my 1.5 years of going from 275 pounds to 184.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Diver and Mc


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

On my brand new Borealis strap and these are just fantastic!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm gettin' there


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Anything to battle summer heat!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

H2O Kalmar2 DLC









with "coffee" dial


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Cold coffee is better in a yeti










And always ready to go!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

AeroDynamik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The citizen is sensational.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Oceanz said:


> Nice shot


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck breakfast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Shop Sea Shepherd march to support them: https://shop.seashepherd.org
Their Ebay store: https://www.ebay.com/usr/seashepherdtradingltd?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Late day pick-me-up:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

New espresso machine at work!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Fun.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Borrowed one of my wife's mugs this am.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

This watch makes me want everything in titanium... maybe there's a titanium travel mug? For now yeti will have to do.


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

3263


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My mod SMP









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

AeroDynamik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really nice shoot


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Ocean Titanium 500 & espresso


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

tulips and snowflakes


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1 and my Mousse mug.










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The gilted on deep black dial on the Armida A7 is stunning.









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

tnvol83 said:


> View attachment 13738907


Looks great. Where did you get the band and share the model #/color if you would?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have coffee often but I enjoy it when I do.

MONTA Oceanking and some pre-espresso


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"...And I'll go and I'll find some more of that Mulan Szechuan teriyaki dipping sauce Morty, because that's what this is all about, Morty, that's my one-armed man..." (Rick)
*


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon and Espresso

I like my divers black
My coffee, less so ☕


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Some of my favourite Sins.....

- U1 SE.
- vegas cup my daughter got me.
- French vanilla coffee.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes... last night was a very good night... ;-)


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sitting with the wife at Corner Bakery on a rainy Saturday morning.....
Armida A1 bronze, green dial, Europelli Ox Blood (reddish brown) leather strap:


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

mephisto said:


>


That's dead sexy! What's one gotta search for to find one like this?  Never been great with all those ref. numbers xD

Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

whoa said:


> That's dead sexy! What's one gotta search for to find one like this?  Never been great with all those ref. numbers xD
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


thanks. a good primer on the "tudor snowflake" or 7016/7021/9401/9411:

https://magazine.bulangandsons.com/tudor-snowflakes/


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

February in the Cottonwoods seems like a lifetime ago...at least I got the mug this time


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Duplicate apologies


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Like the watch; like the mug


franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Double flat white via Breville


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

sneaking this non-diver in for posterity to prove that i was able to pour a decent rosetta at least once lol


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

might as well make it three in a row


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

From this morning. Black coffee from French press.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Vostok Neptune and Mountain View Estates Bolivia coffee


Can't believe I didn't see this earlier! Up The Irons brother!


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

still at it









non-diver interloper oops!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

still here. going through a lot of milk in quarantine trying to get a decent pour lol


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, you are in Taos.

I used to live in Taos when was a kid. Still love the smell of sage.



Papichulo said:


> View attachment 15187373


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Hey, you are in Taos.
> 
> I used to live in Taos when was a kid. Still love the smell of sage.


I used to live there when I was 18-19 years ago and I am now is Rio Rancho. I still love Taos!!!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mephisto said:


>


You've got that down!

☕

You are inspiring me to learn


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Starbucks, a vintage Seiko cup, & the Blumo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Go NASA!


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Good time for an afternoon coffee.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Kona and Tuna!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

onrypt said:


> Wilson Watch Works 2K prototype and Gevalia Dark Gold Roast....yummy.
> Show me yours
> Happy Sunday!


Awesome coffee mug


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Ofrankb said:


> Awesome coffee mug


Thanks, it comes out to sun itself on the weekends!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 15872556


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Have you told the Grand Seiko that you're cheating on it with all of these other watches?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Have you told the Grand Seiko that you're cheating on it with all of these other watches?


lol that's funny man.... in actuality I do not own a grand seiko. Hence there is none in the shot. I was at a grand seiko exhibit at Watches of Switzerland a couple years ago. Very impressive. Had many Credor models on display too. Museum quality. I almost popped on a GS ltd Autumn hi beat but waited a couple days too long to decide. Anyway I posted the pic since it is watch and coffee related.

I own all the other watches shown


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mephisto said:


>


The Tudor looks great, as does your pouring technique


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Black Bay & Black coffee. 








(The writing on the cup says "Coffee solves everything" in Danish.)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

It's coming&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

why not a little cobbler with your coffee?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Dark Overlord said:


> why not a little cobbler with your coffee?


Brilliant!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

SLA023 and Blue Mountain Coffee!

A great way to start the day&#8230;though I am having a little trouble finding the left edge of my watch&#8230;this damn Zaratsu Polishing!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

sometimes is just a paper cup and the coffee provided at the office...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Good start to the day!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Double flat white with a 8k Ti Kalmar 2 SE.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rojote said:


> Double flat white with a 8k Ti Kalmar 2 SE.
> View attachment 16024010
> View attachment 16024011


That dial is gorgeous.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Time for a refill before heading out to work..


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

On the road again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

First cup of the morning, last cup of the night shift.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Does coffee flavored ice cream count? ☕🍦


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

jovani said:


>


Love this one. always wanted to own one.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16059116


Great photo and great watch.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Break room coffee...industrial strength


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Getting ready for the first day back after being on leave. Going to need more than one cup 😳


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

http://imgur.com/aOZucWJ


Peet's Major Dickason's Blend  Yummy


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Coffee on the hoof this morning


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai and DeLonghi


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Same watch, same mug, fresh coffee, new day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee ️ & Heritage BB. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0099-81X Promaster Fugu Marine Asia Limited Edition Watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Too early in the morning


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Especially when waiting to go to work on a Sunday.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Filter with Espresso chaser for when you change between night and day shifts.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Haven’t been on here too much lately as I was busy going deep nerd into coffee.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

rainy afternoon (and napping toddler) mood


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

mephisto said:


> rainy afternoon (and napping toddler) mood


Have the same latte cups. Excellent choice in watches, too.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

earthquake_glue said:


> Have the same latte cups. Excellent choice in watches, too.


thanks! notNeutral cups are sweet. I have Linos in 8oz and 6oz. Duralex 4.5oz glasses are also fantastic for something in between a classic machiatto and cortado size. All that said, anything less than an 8oz cup is an awkward volume to steam milk for


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Coffee and Dog. See elsewhere for watch pic😂


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

This is the best cup of coffee in ages. Why?On leave for a couple of weeks once it’s finished 😃👍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

diver and cacao


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My favorite watch and espresso brand 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Morning routine


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Desk diving on Saturday morning. Yeah.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

beans from Japan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Double flat white


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ti x 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Today is International espresso day











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16280972


Bottomless cup? 😂👌


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Bottomless cup? 😂👌


At work the coffee is free and of good beanage, so I can’t complain. Aeropress is the way forward 👍🏻


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

In 3 minutes, my coffee will have brewed. Having poured it, I will then proceed on a bearing of 180deg / 3200mils for approx 30 seconds until my ass makes contact with my sofa. Thanks Tudor for making this possible 😂


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> At work the coffee is free and of good beanage, so I can’t complain. Aeropress is the way forward 👍🏻


Free coffee? Where do I sign up? Need a fire crew?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Free coffee? Where do I sign up? Need a fire crew?


Send me the Pelagos for closer inspection and I’ll see what I can do 💙🤗


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

goodmorning today and with a whole life to live?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Good morning out in the great big world. 

Sitting and enjoying the morning peace with a cup of coffee in my favorite corner of the house. 


























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SPB103J1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>



OoooooooHHHHHHHH!!!

How do you like it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> OoooooooHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> How do you like it?


The MN21 or espresso machine ?  I love both, two great purchase that gave exceeded my expectations. 
The Pelagos wears great, love the blue and the French connection for me is big


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The MN21 or espresso machine ?  I love both, two great purchase that gave exceeded my expectations.
> The Pelagos wears great, love the blue and the French connection for me is big




Looks sharp, I like the strap colour.


----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

LLD and an Odacio from Nespresso.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Choosing the coffee I like is easy; the watch not so 😂😂


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

But why is the Bear carrying a tree?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Maratac SR-35 Ti and Starbucks Irish Cream Cold Brew.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Not a diver but does have 200 meters of water resistance


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pilot


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Diver this time


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wahoo98 said:


> View attachment 16369678


Love this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 with Starbucks Irish Cream.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Coffee and outdoors.  
It is a lovely 46 DEGF here today.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

A diver, a coffee and CAPSA #9 under review today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

Another not really a diver but good for 200m under…..


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

jovani said:


>


I miss my spork


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Working on the latte art…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cheers big ears.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Saturday morning vibes.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

️


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Dunkin this time


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Double flattie from the Breville


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

SWilly67 said:


> Cheers big ears.


Nice shot


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

LLD and some beans from Columbia.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

With donuts


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


What a gorgeous Admiralty!
Any idea on it's water proofness (back in the day and today)?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

alas26 said:


> What a gorgeous Admiralty!
> Any idea on it's water proofness (back in the day and today)?


Thanks - I really don't know but think was meant as a skin diver and nothing hard core. today, even though just serviced, I wouldn't feel too good about swimming/snorkeling, etc, but that's just me.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> Thanks - I really don't know but think was meant as a skin diver and nothing hard core. today, even though just serviced, I wouldn't feel too good about swimming/snorkeling, etc, but that's just me.


Totally understandable. I think they’re pretty rare. 
Looking forward to more shots of this in the near future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16452924


GREAT look.
What strap is this?
Do you love it? Is it comfortable? 
Premium enough to go with that special watch?
Do you have a link to it?
Thanks!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16455942


Great piece of art!
But what watch is this?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Stanley and Damasko


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16459942
> 
> Stanley and Damasko


Heavy duty 👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Serica 5303 and Sight Glass Owls Howl:









Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

alas26 said:


> Serica 5303 and Sight Glass Owls Howl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the espresso machine? Need a new one soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> How do you like the espresso machine? Need a new one soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! This thing has been a life saver! We purchased it a couple months before the birth of our first child. With the amount of espresso we drink… it will be paid off very soon 

We are definitely coffee snobs now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16476168


What color dial is that? It looks black.
What strap is that, please? And do you like it?
Thanks


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> What color dial is that? It looks black.
> What strap is that, please? And do you like it?
> Thanks


Diaboliqstraps (Instagram) Waxed paratrooper canvas on Tudor Pelagos LHD.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From this morning’s breakfast. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Trying to balance it all on my lap


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Only my third cup…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Glycine bronze and black vintage sub with coffee and delicious almond croissant !


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

My Damasko DS 30 on a FKM rubber strap from Zuludiver


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

With a coffee bean. ☕


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Some serious gourmet S#*t


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

'scuse the cat hair.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

TheHun said:


> GMT
> View attachment 16509010


Yeah, that is nice!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16551399


Love those solar Tunas!

Hope alls good Snag. 

Cheers


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerxes300 said:


> Only my third cup…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd cup…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Love those solar Tunas!
> 
> Hope alls good Snag.
> 
> Cheers


👍🏻


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Time for another cup. Running the sharkhunter on an EO MN for the weekend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Fresh off the grinder and fresh off the Fedex Truck


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> Fresh off the grinder and fresh off the Fedex Truck
> 
> View attachment 16565351


Another Rolex homage.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

casper461 said:


> Another Rolex homage.


congratulations, you just insulted 48 pages worth of members...


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> congratulations, you just insulted 48 pages worth of members...


Look save up your money and buy the Rolex rather than something that looks like it .


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

We're all friends here, right? Anyhoo...

I know it's the same watch, but two different coffees. Lunchtime spro & afternoon cortado.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

casper461 said:


> Look save up your money and buy the Rolex rather than something that looks like it .


This tact is uncalled for...
First off this isn't the Rolex forum. here while there is the occasional argument we tend to respect each other's choices and spending habits. Esp on the dive watch forum. Who are any of us to get into another person's wallet?
Secondly, the post in this thread is a watch that is personally owned by a member who is nice enough to post a picture for everyone else's enjoyment. That's the point of this thread. Your watch and your coffee.

But lastly, I'm not a big fan of homages myself. But if you think the Certina posted above is an homage of a Rolex Sub than I guess every dive watch must be. The case shape is different, the markers are different, there's no cyclops, the hands are different, spacing of the center link on the bracelet is different, the crown guard profile is different.

all that said... more importantly let's just all be cool to each other.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Another Rolex homage 🤭


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

For when the Nightshift doesn’t finish until 10:00h


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

onrypt said:


> Wilson Watch Works 2K prototype and Gevalia Dark Gold Roast....yummy.
> Show me yours
> Happy Sunday!


I'd be terrified to sip coffee from that mug.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> I'd be terrified to simply coffee from that mug.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I ordered more mugs, but they didn't come yet!


----------



## NateOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Drinking it black is the only true way to enjoy it.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

yesterday


today


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Enjoying an iced coffee in a 1/2 liter mug!
whirlpool blue titanium swordfish from Zelos
with a pop of yellow


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Direnzo Eclipse (where the second hand literally eclipses the date every minute!!)
and a BIG iced coffee.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Time to roast those greens...











All weighed up and ready to charge:










Charge!










Roasted and cooled. Turned out prettaaaay, prettaaaaay, pretty good:










Ok, sure, I've got time for one more:










The things I do for bean juice...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Xerxes300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good stuff


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

TH Aquaracer every day


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6548-6000


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Expy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Stunning shot !


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Stunning shot !


Thank you! 👊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelight (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Am i doing it right? Forgive the bracelet just fancied a change for a day.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

alright not technically a diver but 150m w/r


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono this morning









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono today









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Best diver for everyday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Chinese and mate,no cofee today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Tired today. Instead of refilling I got a second cup as my brain forgot I already had one at my desk...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BLUMO-n-GO GO..

















Cheers to Friday!*


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

CW C60 Atoll with homemade cold brew (with one ice cube.)

Delicious.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Americano ️ time


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Enjoying the morning before everyone else gets out of bed, quiet time. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wish everyone a sweet and happy New Year...
filled with health, all kinds of success, and a few great new watches  !
The Scurfa treasure seeker in sweet honey yellow, honey comb dial
is the perfect Rosh HaShana watch!


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer n coffee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Professional


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothin better than a morning brew and a quality piece


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Seven Sins Diver showing some evil as I got caffeinated


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Preparing for the morning coffee. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

First coffee with my latest addition :


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

TheHun, what band is that exactly? It looks like the one that came on my Phoibos, but that one was too thick and chunky. I like the looks though.. Yours looks like the same design, but possibly thinner?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*When No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Black watch and black brew


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Time to grind the beans… Then to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Morning LavAzza

















Enjoy the Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Diver & coffee beans. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

garydusa said:


> *When No-One Knows Who You Are..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about that bracelet, interest is piqued!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

onrypt said:


> Tell me about that bracelet, interest is piqued!


Thanks!,
It’s by Leatherman yep, the knife & tool company 
called the “Tread Bracelet“ (actually 22mm with 2 little plastic spacers to make it fit a 24mm. unfortunately it may have been discontinued now though..or maybe it’s back, I dunno.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife getting in on the action


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Van Halen and coffee. 



























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Soon….


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

There…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Full disclosure - it ain't coffee in that mug.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry but it’s 300m water resistant , lol


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono today


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That watch is "Killer!"


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

CBTL


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 17042536





Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 17053196


I thought I was seeing double !!
I have the Helson, but not the Omega that it's patterned after.
Kind of cool (and weird) that you seem to have both!
Out of curiosity, how does the Helson measure up?
Thanks.
(and cool mug...I have some mugs that my family painted)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OR


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Time to grind the beans…


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD and Americano ️


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Fresh ground Toasted Southern Pecan through the AeroPress!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Time to grind the beans again. Oh the smell, it’s glorious…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko & Sage this morning. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Double up!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... The 🐦 ...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------

